# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  При проведении документов суммы в журнале операций удваиваются, утраиваются и т.д.

## Ана

При проведении документов суммы в журнале операций становятся больше в несколько раз. Например проводка оказание услуг на 7 772 400, но после нескольких проведений стала 68 951 600, т. е. в 9 раз больше. Что это такое и как это исправить.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При проведении документов суммы в журнале операций становятся больше в несколько раз. Например проводка оказание услуг на 7 772 400, но после нескольких проведений стала 68 951 600, т. е. в 9 раз больше. Что это такое и как это исправить.


Назовите конфигурацию и релиз (помощь -  о программе).

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027) 
Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5
Мисофт
(7.70.161004)

----------


## Ана

> Назовите конфигурацию и релиз (помощь -  о программе).


1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027) 
Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5
Мисофт
(7.70.161004)

----------


## avm3110

> При проведении документов суммы в журнале операций становятся больше в несколько раз. Например проводка оказание услуг на 7 772 400, но после нескольких проведений стала 68 951 600, т. е. в 9 раз больше. Что это такое и как это исправить.


Такого рода ошибки связаны с косяком "отмена проведения", т.е. документ делает движения, но при перепроведении он должен убрать из регистров "старые" движения и сделать новые, - так вот, "старые" не убираются.

Смотрите в модуль объекта, должна быть корректная процедура "Отмена проведения".

P.S. ну и в свойствах документа видать запретили "автоматическую отмену проведения"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027) 
> Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5
> Мисофт
> (7.70.161004)


Увеличиваются суммы или количество проводок? После чего стало наблюдаться такое увеличение?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

> Увеличиваются суммы или количество проводок? После чего стало наблюдаться такое увеличение?


увеличиваются только суммы, как делаю проведение документов (операции-проведение документов)

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> увеличиваются только суммы, как делаю проведение документов (операции-проведение документов)


Что предшествовало появлению ошибки? Обновление конфигурации, внесение изменений и т.д.?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

> Что предшествовало появлению ошибки? Обновление конфигурации, внесение изменений и т.д.?


обновление обновление связанное с денаминацией

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> обновление обновление связанное с денаминацией


Очевидно, ошибка в обновлении. Пинайте Мисофт для исправления ошибки. Может уже вышло "пофиксенное" обновление.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

> Очевидно, ошибка в обновлении. Пинайте Мисофт для исправления ошибки. Может уже вышло "пофиксенное" обновление.


1с не лицензионная

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1с не лицензионная


Обратитесь к программисту 1с, он исправит ошибку.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

вы не можете помочь

----------


## alexandr_ll

> вы не можете помочь


Сделайте копию базы и вышлите мне на почту aleksandr_leiman@inbox.ru
В письме укажите, какие документы (Номер,дата) неправильно проводятся

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

> Сделайте копию базы и вышлите мне на почту aleksandr_leiman@inbox.ru
> В письме укажите, какие документы (Номер,дата) неправильно проводятся


извините но я не могу прислать вам копию, может вы скажите куда залесть

----------


## alexandr_ll

> извините но я не могу прислать вам копию, может вы скажите куда залесть


Залезть нужно в конфигураторе в модуль документа, который проводится с ошибкой и исправить ошибку. Можете не присылать копию базы, а только файл 1cv7.md из папки с вашей базой. В нем нет ваших фактических данных, только настройки.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ана

> Залезть нужно в конфигураторе в модуль документа, который проводится с ошибкой и исправить ошибку. Можете не присылать копию базы, а только файл 1cv7.md из папки с вашей базой. В нем нет ваших фактических данных, только настройки.


ок выслала

----------

